# Nagel Librette 79



## Dany (Jul 8, 2016)

This folding camera from my collection is a "Librette 79" from Nagel.
Released in Germany between 1930 and 1933. Its format is 6.5x11 cm.
The operation to open the hinged back is quite unusual  (see pic)
The manufacturing quality is very high and the camera is in good working condition.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 8, 2016)

Very pretty.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2016)

Sweet looking, I want it, what's your address?


----------

